# ayuuuuudaaa

## isra

Hola a todos 

tengo un fuerte problema, en mi ignorancia   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   desinstale   el paquete glibc  y ahora no puedo hacer emerge nada 

alguien sabe como puedo recuperar lo o algo  T-T  :Crying or Very sad:   no quiero reinstalar todo me costo mucho llegar hasta donde estaba 

porfavor ayuda   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## brutico

Tendrás que hacer un chroot y estraerlo del stage3

----------

## pelelademadera

si, busca un binario del paquete que corrompiste, y emergelo.

----------

